# CAPiTA Indoor Survival FK and Union Force SL



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm gonna steal directly from BA how I review this set-up. Its effective and concise.

*Board:* CAPiTA Indoor Survival FK
*Size:* 154
*Camber Option:* Flat Kick. Level between inserts and rocker after with flat kicks.
*Bindings:* Union Force SL L/XL
*Stance:* 22.75
*Angles:* 15 negative 15 Goofy
*Boots:* K2 T1 size 9.5
*My Weight:* 140lbs
*Resort:* Keystone
*Conditions:* Man made on hard pack. Bluebird all day though.
*Flex:* Mid flex park deck, not too soft, not too stiff.
*Stability:* Pretty stable for what it is. I didnt have any issues or scares on the icy spots and I detuned semi-agressively. I didnt have to use any super focus bombing with it, felt pretty confident in its ability to hold its edge. FK is smooth and strong.
*Ollies/Pop:* I had an awkard time with this all day. I can't give a good guess on this at the moment, so I wont say. I've been riding a SubPop since January and with how soft it is, you change the way you ollie. So thats the reason behind the awkwardness of today. It is promising though... update will come.
*Butterability:* A little awkardness here too cause of the Nitro. But I did get the hang of it with some effort. It definitely is butterable, takes a little more umph than would be desired for buttering, but it was still fun. Really easy to swing around
*Cruising:* Did great here. Was very easy to flat-base, held its edge when I wanted it to, fast and stable.
*Jibbing:* Pretty good jibber actually. Again, was used to an uber noodle, but when I actually paid attention to what I was doing it locked in pretty well. I like that the carbon is between the feet, it gives stability but lets the tips flex torsionally, making is fun for jibbing.
*Personal Thoughts:* I like it so far. Its a fun board. It does what I want with no gripe. Lets me ride where I want, how I want, when I want. Its not for a jib kid, or someone who wants to charge and roll over small rodents without an issue. Its more for someone looking to have only one board to ride everything. Doesn't excell at any one thing, its just good at everything.


*Binding Compatibility:* Really good match up actually.
*Binding Adjustability:* The Heelcup is micro adjustable. This is something I didn't know till I had to adjust it. Instead of there being set holes that bolts slide though to secure it, it has a long slit. One bolt going through it, the heelstrap and the baseplate, then another a little ways down through the heelcup and baseplate. Really allows you to get the perfect fit in the binding. Tooless heelstrap adjustment, and the toestraps are easy enough to adjust. Did in the gondola on one trip up before the midstation.
*Straps:* I like Union straps. The heelstrap is comfortable, secures you well and then disapears. The toe strap could use a little work. Though a perfect fit would probably be a little easier to achieve if I had been able to get M/L instead of L/XL. A 9.5 is the minimum recommended size for the L/XL. They do seem to comform a little better to my boot than my '09 Contacts though. 
*Highbacks:* There when I need them.
*Binding Flex:* Solid. A good flex for an all mountain or jump kid. Power when you need it, give when you need it.
*Personal Thoughts:* I like them. I didn't have to pay full price though... Would I pay their full price over regular Forces? Probably not. If you can afford them comfortably and are shooting for lighter weight then I recommend them, otherwise, I would just stick to regular Forces.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweet lil write up

Hopefully I can steal Fluids someday ( = 
If my big ass feet will feet on it...


----------



## pngboarder (Sep 15, 2009)

nice review, I have the same set up but with just the forces. I'll give a review in a week or so when I have some time. But its the sickest set up ever!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

almost got this board but in the end decided on the sierrascope limited here Capita Sierrascope FK - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com. I think your review on the indoor is spot on from testing out one of my homies and thats why I went with the sierra .. its basically still super flexy like the horror but with sintered base and the ultrafears carbon in the middle for stability

edit both my friends did " get used to' the indoor and now kill it on theirs ... the "getting used to" in snowboarding looks like its gonna be more common as each company develops their own style or rc board like fk, low rise, banana, etc ..they arent all the same thing with different names and will make switching brands require a short learning curve .. kinda sux actually


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you steal my template? Seriously? Butt Cancer for you!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Hehe for sure Milo!!  I have 4 days on my 156 IS FK. I pretty much agree with Nivek. For the price of the board I can see a LOT of people liking it! I had to adjust to it too but it has good pop for sure! Between the bindings it's fairly stiff, stiffer then my Evo. The tip and tail are supposed to be soft but they really are not as soft as I would have liked. It works though! A little more effort to butter it then what I was use to but the advantage of that is super high speed super man tail-presses!


----------

